# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Phú Quốc - du lich Phu Quoc

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Phú Quốc* - *du lich Phu Quoc*
Phú Quốc hay còn gọi là Đảo Ngọc, là hòn đảo lớn nhất của Việt Nam, cũng là đảo lớn nhất trong quần thể 22 đảo tại đây, nằm trong vịnh Thái Lan. Đảo Phú Quốc cùng với các đảo khác tạo thành huyện đảo Phú Quốc trực thuộc tỉnh Kiên Giang. Khi đặt chân đến du lịch Phú Quốc, du khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng và khám phá vẻ đẹp thiên nhiên hoang sơ của rừng nguyên sinh, biển cả bao la với những bờ cát trắng mịn, nước tinh khiết, lặng ngắm san hô, câu cá của tour du lịch Phú Quốc. Ngoài ra, bạn còn có thể tìm hiểu về quy trình làm nước mắm, xưởng ngọc trai, ngắm những vườn tiêu xanh bạt ngàn và nhiều khu nghỉ dưỡng đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế khác...


Mời bạn cùng Didau.org lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Phú Quốc để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*Đến Phú Quốc vào thời điểm nào?*

Phú Quốc có 2 mùa, mùa khô và mùa mưa. Mùa khô của Phú Quốc từ tháng 10 đến tháng 3 là mùa đẹp nhất, tuy nhiên vì mùa này là mùa cao điểm nên giá khách sạn, khu resort đều tăng. Bạn nên đặt phòng trước ít nhất một tháng để đảm bảo có phòng. Việc đặt trước vé máy bay cũng hoàn toàn cần thiết. Mùa du lịch hè Phú Quốc từ tháng 4 đến tháng 9, lượng khách từ khắp mọi nơi đến Phú Quốc khá đông, đây là mùa du lịch giá rẻ khi bạn đặt tour trọn gói. Có rất nhiều công ty du lịch tổ chức các tour trọn gói Phú Quốc 3 ngày 2 đêm, 4 ngày 3 đêm, … Tùy vào túi tiền mà bạn có thể chọn các gói tour với lựa chọn khác nhau về khách sạn 2 sao, 3 sao hay 4 sao. Bạn cũng nên đặt các dịch vụ liên quan trước ít nhất 1 tháng vì mùa này khả năng hết phòng và hết vé máy bay là chuyện bình thường.

*Đi lại:*

Bảng giá tàu cao tốc đi du lịch Phú Quốc

*Kinh nghiệm du lịch Phú Quốc*

Tư vấn du lịch Phú Quốc: Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Phú Quốc

Kinh Nghiệm mua ngọc trai thật khi du lịch Phú Quốc

----------


## thietht

Đến chốn ăn chơi "nóng" nhất Việt Nam

Câu cá ở Phú Quốc 

Suối Tranh ẩn hiện giữa rừng già

Suối Đá Bàn Phú Quốc

Hàm Ninh điểm đến lý tưởng ở Phú Quốc

Chợ đêm Dinh Cậu Phú Quốc 

Hòn Thơm

Làng nước mắm Phú Quốc

Vườn quốc gia Phú Quốc

Vườn tiêu Phú Quốc

Phú Quốc - Đảo ngọc du lịch của cả nước và thế giới

Đến Phú Quốc lặn ngắm san hô

Ra Hòn Nhạn xem nhạn sinh sản (Phú Quốc) 

Mũi Dinh Cậu Phú Quốc

Bãi dài

Bãi Khem

Bãi Trường

Khám phá Phú Quốc trên lưng 'chiến mã'

Vi vu Phú Quốc mùa thấp điểm

----------


## hangnt

Khách Sạn Anh Thi (2 sao) - 36 Trần Hưng Đạo, khu phố 7, Dương Đông, Phú Quốc

Thiên Thanh Resort (3 sao)

Khách sạn La Veranda Resort Phú Quốc

Sài Gòn - Phú Quốc Resort & Spa 

Khách sạn Kim Nam Phương

 Resort Long Beach 4 Sao

Khu Resort Eden

Khu resort Thiên Hải Sơn

Khách sạn Hương Biển

Khách sạn Cassia Cottage

Khu Resort Mango Bay

Khu Resort Mai Spa

Khu Resort Cửu Long Phú Quốc 3 sao

Viet Thanh Resort Phu Quoc 

Thiên Hải Sơn Resort

Khách sạn Hương Toàn II

Khách Sạn Hiệp Thoại

*>> Khách sạn bình dân, giá rẻ tại Phú Quốc*

----------


## hangnt

Nhà hàng Zen Phú Quốc

Nhà Hàng Trùng Dương Phú Quốc

Nhà hàng sân vườn Lê Giang II

Nhà hàng Việt Xưa

Nhà hàng Làng Chài Hàm Ninh

Nhà hàng vườn cổ thụ

Nhà hàng Sông Xanh Phú Quốc

Nhà hàng Biển Hải Quán

Nhà hàng Sáng Tươi Phú Quốc

----------


## hangnt

Tiết Canh Cua Phú Quốc

Nhum biển Phú Quốc đặc sản không thể bỏ qua

Cháo đậu đen Phú Quốc

Chả cua Phú Quốc 

Cơm ghẹ, món ngon đảo Phú Quốc

 Bánh Tét Mật Cât Phú Quốc

 Bánh canh cá thu Phú Quốc

 Lạ lạ hương vị ẩm thực Phú Quốc

 Món ăn cồi biên mai ở quần đảo Hải Tặc

 Ngon lạ với cá nhồng Phú Quốc

 Tươi ngon món gỏi cá Trích

Ăn 'bụi' ở Phú Quốc 

Đặc sản Phú Quốc

Cá Trích Tái Chanh

----------


## hangnt

- Vẻ đẹp Phú Quốc

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp các TOUR DU LỊCH PHÚ QUỐC được giới thiệu trên DIDAU.ORG*
Tour Trăng Mật HCM - Phú Quốc (3 ngày 2 đêm) - Giá từ 2.250.000 VNĐ/Khách

Sài Gòn - Phú Quốc - Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm) - Giá từ 2.050.000 VNĐ/Khách

Sài Gòn - Phú Quốc - Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm) - Giá từ 4.950.000 VNĐ/Khách
Hà Nội – Phú Quốc – Sài Gòn (5N/4Đ) - Giá 2.499.000 VNĐ/Khách
Hà Nội - Thành Phố Hồ Chí Minh - Phú Quốc - Hà Nội (4N/3Đ) - Giá từ 2.589.000 VNĐ/khách
Hồ Chí Minh - Phú Quốc - Hồ Chí Minh (3 ngày 2 đêm) - Giá  1.079.000 VNĐ/Khách
HCM - Phú Quốc - HCM (3 Ngày 3 Đêm) - Giá 2.595.000 VNĐ/Khách
Hồ Chí Minh - Hà Tiên - Phú Quốc (3 ngày 3 đêm - Khởi hành T5 hàng tuần) - Giá 2.795.000 VNĐ/Khách
Hồ Chí Minh - Phú Quốc - Đảo Ngọc - Hồ Chí Minh (3 ngày 2 đêm) - Giá 1.500.000 VNĐ/Khách
Hà Nội - Phú Quốc - Hà Nội (3 ngày 2 đêm) - Giá  3.390.000 - 5.280.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Phú Quốc

----------

